# Blog



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

So... Thinking of doing a blog. Since this is where it is going to go, what is you opinion on starting a blog, not a journal, a blog on here a bit like this one?

Horse Training Blog

Or something like that?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love blogs! Especially when they have instructions on how to do things or just useful information.  I am not the type that follows them but I do read some occasionally when I happen to fall on them.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Right, I am almost ready to start my blog. I don't know what to put in it though. What should I put in it? I am thinking of doing something about horses helping people and how people shouldn't be afraid and all the emotional and pyschology stuff about horses, I am reading some information on that now. What do you think? Would you read it?


----------

